# Chero Cola Stock certificat C.A Hatcher



## cherry picker (Apr 4, 2015)

I recently acquired a large collection of Chero/RC/Nehi items and among other great pieces I got a Stock certificate that was purchased by C.A. Hatcher (Claude A. Hatcher) from 1925 issued at the Anniston Alabama location. Does anyone have a copy of his signature they are willing to share?


----------



## goodman1966 (Apr 5, 2015)

Very nice go-with, looks to be in excellent condition !


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 6, 2015)

If you're trying to compare one against that it may look nothing like it being the certificate is issued to him. [8|]


----------



## cherry picker (Apr 6, 2015)

If Claude Hatcher is the one that signed it I would think it would at least be similar. I can't find anything on the internet to compare to.


----------



## iggyworf (Apr 6, 2015)

Very cool! Do you have anything like this.[attachment=RC ginger ale close up.jpg]https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/EARLY-ROYAL-CROWN-GINGER-ALE-PAPER-LABEL-m672355.aspx


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 6, 2015)

Hey, in your online search you should remove the "e", just Claud. Also the people here may have something if you care to write them.http://hatcherfamilyassn....=I468&tree=WmtheIm


----------



## cherry picker (Apr 7, 2015)

I tried to Email them a few times but it keeps telling me there was an error sending the message.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 8, 2015)

> If you're trying to compare one against that it may look nothing like it being the certificate is issued to him. [8|]





			
				cherry picker said:
			
		

> If Claude Hatcher is the one that signed it I would think it would at least be similar. I can't find anything on the internet to compare to.


I was just saying that it may not be likely that he penned and issued a certificate to himself. I suppose such a practice, if it was that it, may have helped contribute to "black Tuesday" though.[]That would suck.


----------



## capsoda (May 12, 2015)

Great Items.


----------

